# Question for the Competitive Shooters



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

How long after you challenging some one to a smack down do you start to hear the excuses.

Here is the situation I had tonight. I was on the phone with Kitty litter and challenged him to smack down on Saturday. After accepting it only took him 20 seconds to start making excuses. Doesn't this seem kind of quick


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

H.M. Murdock said:


> How long after you challenging some one to a smack down do you start to hear the excuses.
> 
> Here is the situation I had tonight. I was on the phone with Kitty litter and challenged him to smack down on Saturday. After accepting it only took him 20 seconds to start making excuses. Doesn't this seem kind of quick


My excuses are on the answering machine! I believe in pre emption:wink:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Kind of like the smackdown that was opened up York County that all you Southerners chickened out of? I mean really..... not even show up.... and you expect us to come to your shoot? Maybe if we show up we will be bringing tar and feathers :mg: You might as well look like you are 

Pink arrows rule!


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

araz2114 said:


> Kind of like the smackdown that was opened up York County that all you Southerners chickened out of? I mean really..... not even show up.... and you expect us to come to your shoot? Maybe if we show up we will be bringing tar and feathers :mg: You might as well look like you are
> 
> Pink arrows rule!


Word!

Not one of them has game Araz............ I'll leave FiFi out of it cause she was sick.......... the rest of em, all nancy boys. From Princess Miach through to the cat lover. 

I'm thinking we should go tar there chicken feathered hides :wink:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

WELL WELL WELL......

I think I no sooner got off of the phone with Matty and he made a mad dash for the PC to throw this little gem on AT for all to see. Nice knowing that private conversations stay private. Sheesh....!
I didn't offer any excuses, I just told him that I've been making some adjustments to my bow and draw length trying to get it and me back in the groove for its regular spot season grind of showing Matty who the boss is. Come rain or shine, hell or high water, pigs-a-flyin' and snowstorms in hell....... I will crush Matty on Saturday!





That is if my shoulder doesn't act up on me...


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah, that's what we're all interested in...a "smackdown" between a couple of bottom feeders armed with wet toilet paper...

Try getting some game first, then actually SHOW UP IN PUBLIC!!!

:wink:
------------------
_Stash
Getting right into the thick of it..._


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

"_and in this corner, wearing the pink purse...._."


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Grey Eagle said:


> Word!
> 
> Not one of them has game Araz............ I'll leave FiFi out of it cause she was sick.......... the rest of em, all nancy boys. From Princess Miach through to the cat lover.
> 
> I'm thinking we should go tar there chicken feathered hides :wink:


After the picture you posted today there is no way I going to head up for any shoot till May next year

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=590051


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

H.M. Murdock said:


> After the picture you posted today there is no way I going to head up for any shoot till May next year
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=590051


Look Matty, scared is scared......... no matter how you try to dress it up 

:becky:


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

If I can dress up in my pink(watermellon ) shirt and come out to shoot you westerners can drive a little to shoot a lot your just plain YELLER


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

:embara:

Good shooting Mathew.
Congrats to the last syrup sucker left standing.
:darkbeer:


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

cath8r said:


> :embara:
> 
> Good shooting Mathew.
> Congrats to the last syrup sucker left standing.
> :darkbeer:



OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Yep, I ate my words. 
This ought to learn me......



... just don't get used to it Matty!


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

cath8r said:


> Yep, I ate my words.
> This ought to learn me......
> 
> 
> ...


Best plan of attach Rob........ let him chew on his win........... and lull him into a sense of security


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*good God .....*

now we'll never hear the end of it ..... congrats Matty


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

*Here is a link to the results*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=577311&page=5

For all you shooters to chicken to show up


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Well done, young man. I hereby elevate you from the lowly level of bottom-feeder, and pronounce you a fully-qualified scum-sucker.

Congratulations! :darkbeer:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Stash said:


> Well done, young man. I hereby elevate you from the lowly level of bottom-feeder, and pronounce you a fully-qualified scum-sucker.
> 
> Congratulations! :darkbeer:


That means a lot coming from you


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

H.M. Murdock said:


> That means a lot coming from you


I will watch your career with interest. 

If you continue on your present path, it will not be long before you mirror my own illustrious career, which peaked in the mid '80s at "big fish in a little pond" and is currently at "mediocrity with delusions of talent, and an occasional random flash of competence".

Carry on...

:wink:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Stash said:


> I will watch your career with interest.
> 
> If you continue on your present path, it will not be long before you mirror my own illustrious career, which peaked in the mid '80s at "big fish in a little pond" and is currently at "mediocrity with delusions of talent, and an occasional random flash of competence".
> 
> ...


Have you ever thought of doing motivational seminars on the weekends


----------



## Pidge (Apr 17, 2004)

He is too busy answering phones for the suicide hotline on weekends:wink:


----------

